# The Endless Thirst - Recruitment



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Here it is, as promised; it was previously known (in the interest-check) as the "Blood Thirst" or some other pretentious name, but now it has it's proper name. Something that all vampires feel keenly, that all vampires must ultimately succumb to; except for one.

*Story*:

This is a brief outline of the story:

Kraskor Bloodfang has travelled the Old World, gathering together a band of mighty vampires to his cause. These are to be his captains and generals; the start of his conquering army. He has seen the flaws in every host which has so far failed; they do not contain a spread of the bloodlines. Kraskor will defy history, and unite warriors from every line under a single bloody banner; to wage war across the Empire. Yet one thing continues to nag at him, one thing that ultimately consumes him and demands his full attention, risking the future of his invasion...

*You lot:*

You, the characters, will enter into the story at the edge of the Sylvanian mountains, not far north of the Aver reach. Here, in the underground tomb of Gorgaleth, Kraskor has summoned the various vampires he has recruited over the years. Where and how he made you swear fealty is up to you; but he told you to meet there by this date, and you have all gathered in the central tomb, where Kraskor sits upon a throne. This is where the RP will kick off.

*Character Creation:*

As I'm not looking for that many people for this (six perhaps, maybe more) I will be relatively strict on character sheets. Anything over-powered or grossly in-accurate will be turned down. In an ideal world, everyone would be able to join everything; but I don't want the people who put the effort in to be brought down by those with less knowledge.

Use the following as a template, my vampire:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name:* Kraskor Bloodfang

*Age:* 1789

*Bloodline:* Blood Dragon

*Generation:* 3rd generation

*Sire:* The Red Duke

*Appearance:* Kraskor has a strong physique; well-toned body, broad shoulders, and rippling muscles. His hair is white; and comes down to his shoulders. His eyes are a deep crimson; in stark contrast to his pale features. He stands quite tall. He wears black armour, gilded faintly with gold. A great, hooded dark-red cloak billows around him, concealing his armour and face when he wishes it to.

*Personality:* Like all Blood Dragons, Kraskor has a strong sense of honour. He sees himself as augmented by his ascension (for he sees it thus, rather than a curse) into vampirehood, and uses his immortality to study the art of combat. He abhors magic in its every form, and thus has not pursued the natural magical ability of a vampire. He has surprising control over his temper, but when he finally cracks, it can become very difficult to calm him down.

*Brief Background:* Kraskor was not born with this name; he was Tobias Wurtclane, son of a noble of Wurtbad. As Tobias grew up, he grew ever more disgusted with the paltry politicking and bickering amongst the noble classes. Eschewing the comfortable life of a rich noble, Tobias joined the Imperial army, at 18, when his parents had left to visit Nuln for some bussiness. His noble blood, however, would not be easily beaten; the recruiting officer recognised him, and, only after significant persuasion, eventually gave in, but made sure he would become an officer. While his parents' return was delayed by a small orc raiding force operating near Nuln, Tobias learnt the way of the sword. He was an adept pupil, and also learnt to command well. When he was finally granted his forces, ready to set out towards a Chaos incursion, his parents returned. They were irate, and had him removed from command. Tobias ran away.

Stumbling through the Empire, Tobias somehow found his way into Sylvania; deeper, somehow avoiding the horrors which lived there, into the mountains. Upset and angry, but completely exhausted, Tobias staggered into what looked like a castle, and fell to the floor. Looking up, he could just make out the form of a massive, armoured figure. Everything went black.

Kraskor awoke as a mighty vampire, sired, as he later learned, by the Red Duke. He was drafted into the mighty Blood Knights. He learned everything from his master, training in the way of the sword, and becoming an ultimate warrior. He finally took his leave of the Red Duke, with his permission, to create his own legacy; on the grounds that one day, he would return.

*Equipment:* - The Red Blade - Despite it's crimson meteoric steel blade and exquisite golden haft, this cutlass is entirely non-magical. It is a mundane weapon; however, any blade in the hands of a Blood Dragon can become mighty and terrible.

- The Crown of Fear - Kraskor recovered this terrifying object from a dark tomb, beneath an ancient battlefield; inside, there simply stood a small plinth with the Crown; surrounded by agonised statues of the dead and dying, all reaching out towards the Crown with twisted faces and wracked limbs. It creates an aura of terror around Kraskor when he wishes, and also protects him from almost any blow.

- Kraskor's Amour - Non-magical, yet still strong; forged of black meteoric steel (his favourite forging metal), and tailored to Kraskor's style; he forged it himself. It is also lightly gilded with gold around some of the edges; a touch Kraskor gives to all of his works.

*Abilities:*

- Un-paralleled swordsman - Kraskor was trained for decades by the Red Duke himself, who was in turn trained by Abhorash. He is a mighty warrior, and an excellent general; able to fight on horseback or on foot, with any weapon, and with brilliant skill and expertise.

- Blacksmith - Kraskor has learnt the art of forging and smithery, and enjoys to create his own weapons and armour. His armour was forged by himself, but the Red Blade was a gift from his sire; the skill involved with its creation far beyond Kraskor's skill.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope that gives you an insight into how to create you character. Be inventive, imaginative, and original.

I hope to GM a great RP, and am looking forward to it immensely!

- Farseer D


*Players*

- Kraskor Bloodfang - _Farseer Darvaleth_ - *Blood Dragon*

- Ulkresh - _Lord of the Night_ - *Necrarch*

- Radu von Carstein - _dark ange_l - *von Carstein* 

- Ellaina Lahmian - _Deus Mortis_ - *Lahmian*

- Reinar Bloodfang - _High_Seraph_ - *Blood Dragon*

- Darius L'Chaine/Shadow Reaver - _Baron Spikey_ - *von Carstein/Strigoi* - Filthy half-breed!

- Khalidel Von Carstein - _Captain Stillios_ - *von Carstein*

- (more possible if I feel the RP would benefit)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Name: Ulkresh

Age: 1752 (Ulkresh is older then most vampires his generation since Necrarchs do not often sire further generations.)

Bloodline: Necrarch

Generation: 4th generation

Sire: Unknown, Ulkresh's is closely descended from W'soran

Appearance: Ulkresh is very tall, thin and has very pale skin, even for a vampire. His face is distended and quite thin, but sharp on the edges with long raven black hair flowing down his face in distended locks. He wears a long black coat that he wears more like a cape with his arms not in the sleeves but rather hanging at his sides, with an upturned collar that hides his face from a side view, and ruffles across the coat's surface and thin black boots. His eyes are totally black and his hands have very sharp extended nails, almost like claws.

Personality: Ulkresh has a very detached approach to the untrained eye, but any who are wise enough to read the ancient Necrarch are able to see that he is capable of great analytical behaviour and can predict the actions of those around him, he is an expert manipulator and isn't afraid to ruin the goals of others in pursuit of his own. He will lie, cheat, steal, abandon allies or enemies, tell the truth, kill in cold blood, risk his life, torture people, torture himself, risk the lives of others, use himself as a shield and completely humiliate himself to achieve his own ends.

Brief Background: Ulkresh has never told anyone how he became a vampire, because of three reasons. The first is that nobody has ever asked, the second is that he doesn't care enough to tell it, and the third is that it is somewhat unremarkable. He does not remember his original name but he remembers that he was a student of magical lore and was turned into a vampire by his teacher, who had really meant to hire him as an assistant, just not in the sense he would have expected. Ulkresh joined his master in the eternal quest for knowledge and helped his master gather many ancient curios and tomes, both of them surviving an encounter with Witch Hunters in Ostermark which would later have huge repercussions for both.

After three millennia together Ulkresh was trusted enough to begin learning the more advanced tools of the Necrarchs and became a powerful sorcerer, able to call upon the dead with skill that even his master complimented. However soon after his training had been completed a large group of Witch Hunters stormed his masters lair, destroying the ancient artefacts they had worked so hard to achieve. Ulkresh, seeing his chance at last to work alone, left his master in his coffin and did not inform him of what had come, rather taking this opportunity to salvage what he could from the depositories and flee with his prizes. His master was slain in his sleep and Ulkresh was presumed to have died in the fires.

Ulkresh eventually became notorious for his cunning, skill and his untrustworthy nature during an expedition with a group of Blood Dragons. Ulkresh had discovered a dragon's lair and promised to lead a group of the Blood Dragons to the lair and aid them in killing the vampire, in exchange for their aid at a later date. When the group arrived the Blood Dragons went to battle with the mighty dragon but Ulkresh had vanished. He had never been interested in the dragon but rather the tomes of sorceries that it had collected over the centuries. Leaving the caverns that the dragon inherited Ulkresh met with his other ally, a Chaos Lord of Khorne who had been bested by the Blood Dragon group and wanted them dead. Allowing his warriors to permanently seal the caverns Ulkresh paid them for their services but neglected to mention that another entrance to the caverns existed. Leaving a dragon egg that he had snatched while in the cavern in the Chaos Lord's tent, Ulkresh fled knowing what would happen next. The dragon would not care about the books, but the egg it would definitely care about.

Sure enough the dragon laid waste to the Chaos Lord's entire host and Ulkresh escaped with the prize he had desired, and the deaths of those who may want him harmed. More recently he has met with Kraskor Bloodfang and while seeing him as a mule-headed reckless fool who is probably brain-dead and most likely to end up on a Witch Hunter's pyre, Ulkresh has recognized that by allying with Kraskor he can access the Sigmar Temples in the Empire cities that they ravage, and take what few pieces of dark knowledge they have preserved for whatever hypocritical reasons they give.

Equipment: - Grimoire Abominatus - Ulkresh tore this tainted tome of sorcery and necromancy from the archives of his master before he was slain by Witch Hunters. It allows him to call upon zombies to perform his bidding although the more complex the undead creation the less he can create. It is also filled with dark spells and lore of Chaos. Ulkresh never lets it leave his hands or his coat, and has killed people for even looking at it for too long.

- The Grey Eyes - A second set of curios that Ulkresh salvaged from his master's lair. Replacing his original eyes with it, an set of eyes that despite their title are not grey but rather a deep black, Ulkresh gained the ability to see if a person is lying. Through the eyes he can see a greyish aura around people, which changes colour if they are lying to him. Since nobody is aware of this ability Ulkresh uses the eyes to their fullest extent, and they has saved his life many times, alerting him to those who would do him harm.

Abilities: - Master Sorcerer - Ulkresh is an expert at sorcery and is a master sorcerer and necromancer, able to call upon the winds of magic and the dead themselves to aid him.

- Necrarch Bloodline - Ulkresh possesses the innate abilities of the Necrarch bloodline, primarily being able to survive in the sun for brief periods of time and the ability to master sorcery and preserve his knowledge within his mind, never forgetting a fact. He can also go for a very long time without feeding on humans, usually able to survive on a single human every few centuries.

---------------------------------

Hope thats good Farseer D. Looking forward to this rp.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

@ Lord of the Night: All good, except for generation; I'm afraid you'll have to be at least 4th, and so please adjust your age accordingly also; you have less experience than Kraskor, he is your leader after all! You can be older than an average 4th generation vampire, just not older than Kraskor. 

Edit that, and you'll be in. Nice character.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Khalidel Von Carstein

Age: 259

Generation:4th

Bloodline: Von Carstein

Sire: 


Apperance: Khalidel is very tall with short white hair and eyes which change colour with his emotions. He wears a black dwarven chainmail shirt and a long blue cloak with a hood.

Personality: Khalidel gets angry at almost anything but can still be quite a pleasant person to be around however more and more often he has lost himself to a dance of death when in combat which is almost impossible to bring him out of.

Breif Backround: Khalidel was born under the name of George Basforth and was the leader of a large band of bandits who terrorised the roads outside of Altdorf, however after a few years of raiding the Emperor sent his knights against them. The band fled towards Sylvania and the Knights stopped at the border. For the next three weeks the badits camped there in Sylvania and encountered many misfortunate 'accidents', several went off into the woods and were never seen again, some were found in their tents drained of their blood and then when only three and Khalidel remained a plauge struck.
For two days Khalidel fought the plauge as all of the others died within a few hours untill a strange figure entered the clearing he had collapsed in and all went black.

Khalidel woke with almost all of his memory gone and as one of the undead.

Over the next century or so Khalidel-the name his sire gave him- learned the skills of a vampire excelling in close combat and minor magical abilities. During this time Khalidel developed a fasination with ancient magical artifacts and devoured his sire's library in one year then set off in a search for some of the easier ones. During his travels he did many notable things, he sailed across the sea of chaos to Naggaroth and claimed his magical cloak there, he then ventured deep underground into the dwarven mines and claimed his dwarven mail. 

This went on for several years untill Khalidel heard of a particularly powerful sword that could shatter mountains with a single stroke, Khalidel set off from his old hunting grounds of Altdorf and headed for a cave deep in Sylvania, after traversing the many traps that lined the way Khalidel found that the sword was just a rumor and the chamber was empty. As he was leaving however, a shadow moved across the door and he was hurled into the opposite wall. Looking up Khalidel saw a black garbed vampire step from the shadows. Drawing his hand and a half sword Khalidel attacked with a flurry of lightning fast blows and magical trickery all of which were just blocked or dodged by this new vampire untill he seemed to simply become bored. Khalidel foun himself disarmed and forced up against a wall, ten the newcomer spoke.
"I am Kraskor Bloodfang and you are _mine!"_


From that day three months ago Khalidel has been magically bound to Bloodfang against his will by the same thing that keeps Vampires from going out into the sun, he believes and so it is.


Equipment:

The Moonblades (One sheathed under each arm) : These twinned short swords are made from black starmetal and are therefore unbreakable and always stay sharp as a razor.

The Weeping Sword: This is Khalidels main weapon, this magical blade traps the souls of those slain by it making those who see it fear him.

Khalidels cloak: This cloak can change colours to its surroundings effectivly making Khalidel invisible if he wishes however it is not as effective if he is moving.



Abilities:
Dance of Death: Khalidel let himself fall into this state of berserk rage which also increases his speed and strength momentarily.

Fire magic: Khalidel is schooled in the use of basic fire magic.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Radu von Carstein.

Age: 307.

Bloodline: von Carstein.

Generation: 4th.

Sire: One of the female companions of Fritz von Carstein, Lucia.

Appearance: Radu von Carstein is a cutting figure. His features are sharp and angled, and he bears an uncanny appearance to the greatest von Carstein, Vlad. Through Lucia, he has the blood of his grandfather within him, and proudly displays that in his aquiline cheekbones and pointed nose. His lips are beautiful red, contrasting against his clamorous flesh perfectly. His black hair is long and sleek, with pins embedded to keep it close to his scalp. Radu himself is muscular, wide-shouldered and utterly beautiful to the eyes of most.

Personality: The name von Carstein, and the feelings which comes with it, sums up Radu. He is fierce, deadly and brilliantly illustrious. He is pompous an a strong air of arrogance shadows him, constantly showing with each word that is spoke. He has a general distaste for the other Bloodlines, looking down at them, believing himself to be better. Much like his fellow von Carsteins, Radu has a feral charm about him and is calm for the most part, but his anger is famed. He cares not for others, with only Lucia holding a place in his damned heart. Due to this, she is somewhat of a commander to him, a canker in his chest, moving him from place to place at her will.

Brief Background: Sylvanian born, Radu had once been a simple child in the city beneath mighty Drakenhof Castle. His father was a thrall under the service of the von Carsteins, serving them with loyalty that could not be compromised. His mother also served under their undead masters, as a handmaid. It was destined for Radu to serve, to join the countless cattle which the von Carsteins kept close. When he turned just six cycles, he first entered Drakenhof. At this time, great Vlad still ruled. The Count welcomed the presence of Radu personally, along with his beautiful wife, Isabella. 

For another ten years he loyally, never far from the side of Vlad. And then, he fell ill with a wasting disease. His mother and father petitioned for Vlad to give their son the Blood Kiss, however their beloved Count denied it. Stricken by grief, they fled the court of Vlad in rage, hoping to find other possibilities to save Radu. Their son did not desire the undead life, however. He stubbornly declared his disgust that his mother and father would even suggest such a thing and angrily stormed off, despite being half-dead with the illness.

For what he believed was the last time, he walked the battlements of Drakenhof. He was not alone, however, in his walk. From the shadows a platinum haired goddess revealed herself to the deteriorating Radu. At that instant, he fell in love. She was beautiful, a mirage in the darkness to his fever-ridden head. Yet she was not a conjuring of his imagination, her icy-cold touch upon his cheek revealing that much. She introduced herself as Lady Lucia and offered him the chance of survival.

Entranced by her beauty, he agreed promptly. As the sun rose over the peaks in the distance, bathing the land in red, he was gifted the Blood Kiss. At first he struggled with the concept of perpetual darkness and the lost of blood, refusing to feed. But soon, he grew hungry. He had starved himself to the point of malnourishment, despite Lucia begging otherwise of her first-sired. Finally, he was presented with cattle who had been a pain for the Count for far too long. His mother and father. 

In revenge for Vlad’s refusal to sire Radu, they had paid a great sum to hire assassins against the fell Count. It had failed, and amid the torturous acts of the Vampire Lord and his deceitful brethren, the names of Radu’s parents had slipped out. Locked within a cellar with his former loved ones, Radu had no other choice than to feed. Lucia and her own sire, Fritz laid watch over the murderous acts as he fed, ripping throats and rending flesh. Soon, the last vestiges of humanity slipped from him as he gorged, dying with each terrible bite.

Lucia and Fritz were greatly pleased by such slaughter, applauding as the frail corpses of his parents were tossed aside, uncaringly. He had signed his damnation, and threw himself with open arms into Vampirism. He took to it greatly, longing for the rush of feeding, for the lust of Lucia. The two grew immensely close, much to the dismay of Fritz who looked down on it like some illicit affair. Yet still, Fritz harboured some form of appreciation for Radu. He had gathered the friendship of one of the more secretive, lonely members of his Harem. 

When Vlad marched on the Empire, Radu did too. He was there at each major battle, side-by-side with Vlad and his other Vampire brethren. He distinguished himself during the Siege of Altdorf, clambering up the walls with his fellows after the von Carstein Ring had been stolen. He cut through squalls of men, hacking left and right with his blade, feasting and growing his strength. The visceral glory which he indulged himself in was soon over, however. When the Grand Theogonist sacrificed his own life for the thousands within the city.

Stricken by grief, something which his parents had felt so strongly years before, Radu fled. The army was broken, the dead collapsing where they stood, the living fleeing in despair. Desperately Radu had attempted to convince Isabella von Carstein that it was too late for her beloved husband, and only when she had turned on him did he flee. He contemplated riding into the sun, to allow himself death finally. What else could he do? He had no aim now, no need for his state of unholy life. And then, he remembered. Lucia. She had not been present during the Siege, off doing her own thing within the barren cities of the Empire.

After months of travel, of feeding, her returned to Drakenhof. By this time, Konrad had taken his place as rightful ruler of House von Carstein. Radu had no personnel qualms with Konrad, other than his allowance of Drakenhof’s decaying state. Another problem was his constantly twisting state of mind, his insanity. He was crazed and while at first the signs were hidden, it became apparent relatively early into his reign. One of Konrad’s Hamaya made the mistake of laying hand upon Lucia, however. This enraged both Fritz and Radu, the former however was subservient to Konrad and thus refused to take action.

Radu, cared not. He challenged the Hamaya to a duel, and many believed he was destined to die. When the Vampires assembled to watch, Radu did the unthinkable. With one fluid motion, he cut the head from the Hamaya and tossed it to the flames. He expected his death there and then, but instead of Konrad’s order, a raucous clapping from the Count sounded. He approved of Radu’s preemptive strike, despite the loss of one of his better lieutenants. Konrad offered the place in the Hamaya, however Radu declined.

Konrad was angered by Radu’s choice, flying into a rage. Fearful of the consequences, both Lucia and Radu fled aboard a Black Coach, into the sunlight. Konrad allowed them to go, not wanting to waste precious lives for a chase which would never truly end. During their flee, the pair met another of Vlad’s damned litter. He claimed to be the first, but never loved the most by Vlad. The older Lucia knew almost instantly who this elusive stranger was. Mannfred von Carstein. 

Radu pledged his services to Mannfred, and the future Count happily accepted the aid of the pair. When Konrad was killed on the field of battle, Radu and Lucia returned with Mannfred to Drakenhof. They were gifted their places upon the court of the Count, becoming advisors and friends to Mannfred. However, Radu grew tired of the lazed times and left Drakenhof for distant lands. He traveled, growing a small band of newly sired von Carsteins under him. Lucia still played a part in his black heart however, and by unknown means, the two remained in contact.

When an invitation from the Blood Dragon, Kraskor Bloodfang, arrived at his fortress-tomb, Radu initially had ignored it. Only after time, when Kraskor made himself known did Radu finally accept, though his loyalties still remained with Lucia and Mannfred, simply joining Kraskor for the thrill of it. 

Equipment:

- The Scimitars. Acquired from travels in Araby, these pair of blades are rumoured to be ancient, perhaps older than the von Carstein Bloodline. They are formed from bronze and are crescent in shape, the pommels of which are shaped into the howling faces of wolves, so that the gauntlets of Radu slip into the jeweled fangs.

-His armour is a sickening thing to look at. It mimics the musculature of a human being and is rich scarlet, with a mantle of human flesh wrapped around his throat. The gauntlets are wickedly barbed, each finger being a hooked talon, able to rend flesh from bone in a matter of several strikes. When not in his armour, Radu wears a robe of oily-black like material that allows him to hide amongst the shadows, to watch and listen. 

Abilities:

-Radu is able to transform into a lupine-like being. His brow liquidates and hardens into a protective plate and the muscles and bones of his jaw elongates into a snout, each individual tooth growing into a horrible fang. This horrendous appearance betrays his usually handsome visage, however he cares not. When he becomes the beast within, he cares only for the marring of blood and the wretched taste of flesh upon his tongue.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

@ Lord of the Night - Good edit, although you're still quite old.... I'll let it slide. Welcome aboard.

@ dark angel - Very nice, the only thing I would say is you're very young for 4th generation. Do you want to stay young or change it? I'll leave this up to you. Anyway, you are accepted whichever you choose. Welcome to the RP.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, Vlad arrived in Sylvania 1797. When he raises the dead in 2010, there are a pair of Vampires who bear a striking resemblance to him. Assuming one of these is Fritz, he is without any of his Harem. I imagine that if anything, Radu is actually a bit old for the time. Looking forwards to this now!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Alright, I'll start with this; I know next to nothing about vampires. The little I do know is based on research conducted through other sources, such a Lexicanum, which is liable at best. However, I would like to think I'm a good RPer, can pick up things fairly quickly, and will give my utmost effort to this RP. But I do understand if someone with more background knowledge is chosen instead.

Regardless, here's my character sheet. Hope a girl is cool with you guys/girls, just thought it would be interesting.

Name: Ellaina Lahmian

Age: 476

Bloodline: Lahmians

Generation: 4th

Sire: Karaman Lahmian, unholy son of one of Neferata's handmaidens 

Appearance: Ellaina is deceptively petite in all the right places, as well as full bodied in others. Her hair is a cascade of ivory that matts together into one thin layer that drapes just a little lower than her shoulder blades. Her eyes change colour frequently, mixing between shades of blue, hues of yellow and speckles of green. Her face is curved, none of her features being particularly sharp or abrupt, each piece of her face seems to mould seamlessly into the next. Her lips are always a beautiful artificial shade of deep crimson. In short, she can walk into room and draw at least all the male eyes, regardless of race or prior "obligations".

Personality: Playful with most people. Flaunts her looks and enjoys the attention she can draw to herself. However, contrary to her childish actions at times, Ellaina's moves and actions are often carefully calculated to draw certain attentions or to get certain responses from different people. Fairly headstrong and opinionated. On a field of battle, she takes glee in rending her opponents apart with swift and deadly movements. Friendly with most other Bloodlines and had no particular discrimination between them. Her anger can be fierce, but is short lived and will burn out quickly. However, whilst she is angry, it is wise to stay at arms length from her.

Brief Background: Ellaina was always distant from her parents, never making a real attachment to them. At 16, she left and never looked back. She came into the local town and became aquatinted with the local populace. IN short, she played the harlot. One several nights, rumours were around that she had shared beds with half a dozen men in one night. She neither confirmed nor denied, merely chuckled cheekily. She never held a job, merely used men to pay her way between the days. One day however, she ran into a most peculiar, but enchanting man. He had the face of youth, but the eyes of a much older man. She was inthralled by him, his charm, his guile, but for all her techniques, he would not yield to her. However, one fateful night he did. Ellaina wished she could stay in that moment forever, and Karaman was all to willing to oblige. Despite being forced into an undead life, Ellaina relished the chance to wreak havoc as an immortal creature of the night, her favorite time of day. 

For the next few months she followed Karaman around, moving from place to place, learning the way of the vampire. In almost a year, Ellaina was taken back to the Silver Pinnacle, the home of Lady Neferata, the original sire of her bloodline. She quickly and readily abandoned all ties to the human world, none ever really being formed in the first place, and learnt the skills typical of her new family, seduction, secrecy and guile. The first, she was already adept in, but still learnt several new tricks from centuries old vampires. Another skill she learnt was the way of the blade. Her natural elegance helped here. She stayed here for several years, being tutored in the way of the vampires she called her family. After this time she was given leave to explore and travel as she would. She returned much to her old ways, except now for a purpose, she needed equipment for trials she may endure. She spent most of her time leading merchants off their way, feasting on their flesh and blood, and then raiding them for anything he may have of worth. Her deeds, but not her name, became infamous in the surrounding region, and a vampire enlisted to the service of the Red Duke and his "children", recognizing the techniques of a fellow undead came to here to her to invite her to join the banner of blood under of a vampire of the name of Kraskor Bloodfang. Her current life having grown stale, she accepted. And so, Ellaina now finds herself in the service of Kraskor Bloodfang, in search of fresh adventure, and fresh meat...

Equipment: 

- Midnight blade: Stolen from one of her feasts, this blade is almost as long as Ellaina's arm span, which whilst is not as far as some, is considerable. It curiously weights almost the same as a short sword and have runes of (presumed) elven origin and is made of a strange alloy. It's size coupled with it's weight, or lack thereof, makes it a fearsome weapon which can be wielded with blinding speed if used right.

- Ellaina's armour, like her weapon, was stolen from another feast of hers. This one however, is more conventional but expensive. It consist of tightly woven straps of leather that form a tight vest that is almost immune to small daggers and other sharp object of a similar size. Larger items, such as sword and spears, it offers some protection from, but for the most part Ellaina deals with them with her own swordsmanship skills.

Abilities:

- Swordswoman: Despite her looks, Ellaina is an expert swordswoman. Whilst not at the level of Kraskor, she is still a potent threat to anyone within reach.

- Master seducer: As with most of the Lahmians, Ellaina has been trained in the art of seduction, secrecy and guile. Whilst a potent warrior, a great deal of her strength lies in her ability to manipulate the outside forces of the world or battles.

Hope this is acceptable Farseer. As I said, I know almost nothing about Vampires, so will happily edit anything I have wrong!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

@ Dues Mortis - I can find nothing wrong with Ellaina Lahmian, there. Welcome aboard! 

EDIT: I believe two people are interested, but there is still space even if they both join up and are accepted.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ain't the Lahmians all female? If so, shouldn't she have been sired by an unholy _daughter_? :grin:

Also: Vampires can enter the light! It doesn't burn them, it's all to do with the mind!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Male Lahmians are a bit of a rarity amongst that bloodline, but not unheard of; the vampire Genevieve was turned by a male Lahmian after all. And remember, not all of the bloodlines are the same, on top of their regular abilities some are more dead than others. 

Strigoi, if I remember right, are full dead and unable to bear the touch of holy symbols or cross running water without pain while Lahmians are only half dead. It makes them weaker compared to the true dead, but they have a resistance to sunlight when not starved, and can withstand some silver.


As long as its not too outlandish, like the only female blood dragon, aged at ten thousand, who walks naked in the sun and has not taken blood in centuries while wielding a bloodthirster as a pet/weapon, then you should be fine.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Necrarchs can survive in the sunlight for brief periods, I can't remember why but the BL novels and VC codex have confirmed it.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Necrarchs can survive in the sunlight for brief periods, I can't remember why but the BL novels and VC codex have confirmed it.


It is actually because of W'osan the first of the Necrachs, he was the only vampire to stay by Nagash's side to fight off the Tomb kings. When Nagash cursed all vampires to be burnt by the rays of the sun W'osan was less affected because Nagash didnt want him to be as he remained loyal even as the others fled. That and all Necrachs are all power wizards and most likely use some magical item to help them. Also all vampires can stay in the sun for short periods of time as explained by the vampire who turned Ulrika, but they must remain completely clothed.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Fritz von Carstein could also stay in the sunlight for brief periods of time, as can many other Vampires. He tells another Vampire that their fear stops them from going into the sunlight, but in reality, it is all in their head. The other Vampire thinks that he is lying, so Fritz puts his hand through the window of his black coach, and nothing happens. When the other Vampire does so, he starts to burn from the inside out, but realises that if he isn't scared of the sun, nothing happens. All in the head. 

Also: Fair enough on the male Lahmian point. I know very little when it comes to the other Bloodlines, having only read snippits about them, and a book or two on the von Carsteins!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

According to _Bloodborn_ it's possible (even likely if you're a newer generation) for a Vampire to be of a mongrel bloodline- Ulrike from said novel is a mix of Carstein and Lahmia for instance, I'd have to read the book once more to remember exactly how it happens but it does.

[Also I'm just saving this spot so I can copy and paste my vamp over in a bit but dinner's nearly done so I can't spare the time to edit it to the Rp's satisifaction until a bit later]


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

To be honest, if we ever venture into the light, we'll all just take a stiff-upper lip and not squeal. Be a true man (/woman)!

Anyway, the male Lahmian thing is fine, as has been confirmed by other people. (Grr you made me obsolete. :laugh:But we'll see...). But as for the female Blood Dragon with the Bloodthrister.... dammit darkreever you just stole an idea of kine. That very character was going to apear half-way through the story, then you go and steal my idea. Now what am I going to do?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Change to a dark or high elf vampire, you know one of the few pacts/coven's the vampires have with each other that they will not break.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Change to a dark or high elf vampire, you know one of the few pacts/coven's the vampires have with each other that they will not break.


I thought Elves, Dwarves, Orcs, ect (everything other than human) were un-able to become vampires? Elves and Dwarves because they are extremely resistant to magic, and elves are pretty much immortal anyway. Reason why i say orc aswell, what vampire in their right mind would turn an orc?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

@Dark Angel: Like I said, I know next to nothing, but I found that said they all were, merely that most were. So I thought with mine being a bit of a harlot, she would go more for a male siring her, I'll change it if Farseer has a problem with it, but that was my thought pattern.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

@ darkreever- umm, lol? :laugh: I was joking about the uber-female Blood Dragon.

On the subject of elf vampires etc. there are NO vampires other than human, for reasons unknown. They probably cannot be sired. Who'd sire an Orc, anyway? I've played this game before, and you end up reaching the idea of a Vampire Dragon, quiver with fear, then laugh at the idea of a Vampire Goblin, then once more ponder the thought of Vampire; squigs, trolls, dragon ogres, ogres, chaos lords, daemons, elves, dwarfs, ratmen etc. No, only humans are vampires. Although an elf vampire would be AWESOME. :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Skavpire should be the ultimate combination of madness and brilliance.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I do recall a reason being given for why there are only human vampires actually. That being when something is turned into a vampire it becomes more powerful, and no vampire in his or her right mind would sire offspring that could not be controlled. Imagine creating a vampire with such control over the winds of magic that you could in no way oppose them?


So it is generally accepted amongst vampires not to create non human ones, because there would be little, if any, way to control them.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

darkreever said:


> I do recall a reason being given for why there are only human vampires actually. That being when something is turned into a vampire it becomes more powerful, and no vampire in his or her right mind would sire offspring that could not be controlled. Imagine creating a vampire with such control over the winds of magic that you could in no way oppose them?
> 
> 
> So it is generally accepted amongst vampires not to create non human ones, because there would be little, if any, way to control them.


Unless they have one of Nagash's amulets which allows complete control over all vampires. Last time it was seen was by Gotrek, Felix, and Snorri when they tried to save Ulrika.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: Reinar Bloodfang

Age: 262

Bloodline: Blood Dragon

Generation: 4th

Sire: Kraskor Bloodfang

Appearance: Reinar is about six foot tall and wieghs almost 200 hundred pounds. He has dark brown hair that is closely cropped in the military fashion of the Empire. His eyes are a dark blue color. He wears a full set of crimson coloured heavy chainmail under a black cape.

Personality: Reinar upheld honor more than anything else in his life and it comes second only to keeping the beast within at bay in unlife. Hates anyone that uses magic or treachery to gain what they desire instead of open words and direct combat.

Background: Reinar von Glauster was the son of a minor barony in the Empire when he enlisted in the state troops. Reinar took to the training quickly and was one of the better swordsmen there. However when he was being trained to ride the horse and charge with lance down a summons came to the barracks that everyone had to stop and defend the neighboring city. When they got there it was a smoking ruin with corpses strewn about and buildings collapsing. When skeletons appeared seemingly from nowhere Reinar panicked along with his unit and fled back to the way they had come. 

When they had only gotten a small way down the road a figure appeared and issued a challenge to any who would fight him in a duel or die. The champion stepped forward and accepted the challenge and attacked furiously but was being played with so the champion struck out with a ditry move that was aimed at the shins of the figure. However the figure moved suddenly and decapitated him. That was when about 5 men attacked at the same time. The figure was a whirlwind of flashing steel and spraying blood quickly ending the lives of the five. 

Reinar stepped forward to buy time for the rest of the unit to escape and launched into a series of attacks. The figure easily blocked them all and swung his sword at Reinar but Reinar ducked and struck upwards with point of his swordaiming for the abdomen of his opponet who simply grabbed the sword and threw it and Reinar across the road. Reinar shakily got to his feet and ran a hand over the left side of his face coming away bloodied. Shocked Reinar attacked yet again but was quickly overcome. The last thing Reinar saw was the flat of a blade swinging around towards the side of his head.

When Reinar awoke the figure stood over him and announced that he was Kraskor Bloodfang and that he had gifted Reinar the blood kiss, and he was named Reinar Bloodfang now.

Equipement: Heavy chainmail colorued crimson, a regular black cloak, longsword.

Abilities: Strength - Reinar can wield almost any weapon single handedly, however he strikes slower than normal when attempting to with large weapons.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*[I Know it's incredibly long but I basically copy and pasted my Vampire Character from Pit Fight and it seemed a shame to trim away his background]*

*Name:* Darius L'Chaine/Shadow Reaver

*Age:* 237

*Bloodline:* Vashanesh/Ushoran (Von Castein/Strigoi)
*
Generation:* 8th

*Sire:* Unknown*
Mentor:* Cathal Drauguger of Abhorash (Blood Dragon)

*Appearance:* Daruis L'Chaine is a Noble looking Knight of indeterminate origins, his pallor, whilst pale, is not beyond the possibility for a mortal to possess and his short mid-brown hair merely aids this seeming ambiguity of race.

Standing barely over 6 ft in height and possessing the muscular build of any warrior this non-descriptiveness continues, it is only when you notice his eyes that it becomes apparent that L'Chaine is not a mortal man. The depth of sorrow, rage and bitterness contained with these dark orbs are an endless pool of emotion that more than one enemy has been transfixed by.
Preferring the dulled steel armour of a common warrior, the only concession to his true nature is the crimson and jet trim that lines his steed's armour and his own clothing. His steed is truly a marvel though, a Chestnut Destrier of sublime proportions outfitted in the manner of a Knight of the Empire with full body and neck armour...or so it would seem.

For though the outward appearance of the man-monster that was the young Sir Darius L'Chaine is as described, a glamour surrounds his wargear and steed, and when the beast, Shadow Reaver, rises into ascendency his form distorts into that of the creature within, hair seemingly falling away, and skull enlarging in a predatory fashion until the skin seems stretched to tearing. And with the rise of the monster the glamour of wargear and steed slips also, revealing a nightmarish horror that bears the immortal warrior into battle, itself and the rider cloaked in shadow and decay.
*
Personality:* Deceptive when he wishes, on the surface Darius seems to be nothing more than a young feckless Knight, shallow but relatively good natured for all that. Yet a bitterness, rage and all consuming despair lurk behind this veneer, and if the will that holds these dark emotions ever falters then the monster that dwells within slips it's chains and an entirely new persona reigns over the Vampire's waking mind, Shadow Reaver. Animal cunning, cruelty, and ruthlessness are the principles by which this beast conducts himself, blood hungry and caring not who he slays.

*Background:*
Monster. Predator. Guilty.
Man. Hunted. Innocent.

Darius L'Chaine is all these contradictions and more, for over 2 centuries he has lived, if it can be truly called life, with the curse of vampiric immortality.

Born to a disgraced Brettonian Knight, Carleond L'Chaine, and a minor Estalian Noblewoman Darius was brought up in a life of uncertain circumstances.
The expectations imposed on him as nobility of Estalia were not often sustainable with the family's relatively impoverished state, and from a young age he was trained to serve as a Knight in the expectation of making his own way in the world. For though his father was an exile of the fair realm of Bretonnia he had not been exiled for any lack of skill or bravery in mounted warfare and these talents were vehemently, even cruelly, forced upon his son.

Despite his circumstances Darius was mildly successful as a Novitiate Knight and enjoyed the discipline and comradeship inherent in the Knight Chapter House and Barracks where he resided- his father, whilst someone to respect, was not a tolerant or open-minded man and life at home for the young L'Chaine was rarely easy.
On his 21st birth-year Darius was finally granted the, heady, position of full Knight, an event highlighted by a small proud smile from his father on hearing the proclamation- an action the younger L'Chaine had battled for nigh on two decades to earn from the cold Carleond L'Chaine.
All was not be though, and as this often cruel world dictates, the family L'Chaine's fortunes- most particularly and woefully of their only son's- was to end in darkness and unremitting torment...

Whilst on patrol in the lower reaches of the Irrana Mountains that separated Estalia from the Southern reaches of Brettonia, Darius L'Chaine's life was destined to come to a close most foul and begin again as a creature born of painful bitterness. For unbeknownst to the young Knights as they ventured ever further into the twilight realms guarded by the imposing peaks of the Irrana Mountains a horror of ancient malice had begun to hunt them in turn
On the 9th night of the month long patrol the terror began, as the sun dipped below the peaks and camp was set the warriors consumed their evening meal and then laid down to rest- all awoke to the sun's dawn to find their sentries were missing and their horses lay slain, throats ripped out as if with abominable strength, what set even the bravest trembling with foreboding was not that they had been attacked but that no sound had risen them to their assailant's assault. With unanimous consent it was decided, in the sun's bright light, to return with utmost haste to Estalia- none of the Knights ever emerged from the shadows of Mount Irrana...

For reasons known only itself the Vampire that had cruelly stalked and murdered Darius' compatriots turned the young Estalian to the twisted half-life of the Undead, and with mocking laughter ringing in his ears the scion of L'Chaine was left discarded in the lee of the mountains as the horrific transformations began to wrack the warrior's young form.
Waking that night to a hunger that couldn't be slaked and a pain that couldn't be assuaged Darius L'Chaine stumbled from the rocky passes fortuitously discovering a secluded frontier village of humble proportions, with the blood thirst overwhelming his senses and the beast within subsuming his noble soul the nascent terror of the night slaughtered all that lived within the hamlet- men, women and children fell to the unholy hunger that raged through Darius' body and as the dawn tinged the night with it's pink glow he emerged from this beast-like state to discover a body drenched in the gore of dozens. With a despairing scream the now blemished soul of the aspiring warrior was riven with horror at his actions and so he fled once more, not away from the mountains that had witnessed the murder of his friends and the eclipse of any dreams he may have had but towards the cooling dark of stone and earth. There could be no return home for the young Knight, Darius L'Chaine.

Months passed as Darius battled the monster within, often he would have the will power and fortitude to restrain his undying need to slake his thirst with that of the blood of the living, but on occasion when his ability to resist ebbed low he would surrender to the beast within and the carnage he awoke to once the vestiges of his former personality gained control would be sickening- levels of cruelty that would leave him weak and trembling for days. No stories of evil or darkness can be attested to these early moments of weakness for no survivors were left to spread the tale, truly it can be said that the monster within was thorough in it's gluttony.
As the months turned to years and the years spiralled away into decades the shadow of a man that Darius had become was confronted by a painful reminder of his past when passing through the northern states of the Empire he happened upon a Knightly Chapter House, looking through the window and gazing upon the merry forms of the young and old of the Knightly Order as they relaxed he was riven by sorrow for what could have been and what was. The unremitting torment of his twilight life combined with this new sorrow to finally uncage the beast, with a sigh of acceptance Darius became that which people have always feared dwells in the dark times- a savage monster, a ravager of innocence.
Over a century passed in this manner, the beast in the ascendant, the man lying chained in the now black soul, the horrors that accompanied his passing cannot be reconciled with the noble warrior he once was, know only that he became a cruel harbinger of death and earned the, whispered, title of Shadow Reaver.

No race was spared the touch of his unnatural hunger; neither Human, Orc, nor Dwarf- amongst the countless other races of the Old World- could rest peacefully once Shadow Reaver chose their camp as his hunting ground.
It took the death of a young knight, so alike in form that he could have been Darius's brother, for the monster that had revelled in it's gory rampage to be undone- for with the death of a man much like himself, ended by a creature alike to that which had thrown him to such evil the embittered soul of the man once known as Darius L'Chaine surged into wakefulness and fought for control.
A fight that raged internally for days as both beast and warrior wrestled for control of the immortal soul of Darius L'Chaine, the Shadow Reaver- a contest of wills that eventually the former Knight won but almost instantly lost when the monster's memories of it's actions of over a century of foulness were opened to L'Chaine's waking mind.
Vowing that never would he harm another defenceless peasant, the Vampire made a promise that from only the warriors of each race would he feed, that from only those with the will and means to defend themselves from his predations would he willingly slake his blood thirst.

During his months of wanderings he began to notice signs of another Undead creature trailing him and upon on a moonless night in the Irrana Mountains, to which is wandering mind had led him for the first time in a century, he confronted his pursuer.
Out of the night emerged a Warrior of Blood, one of Abhorash's chosen who- so he announced- had been following L'Chaine's journey and activities with interest. Suspicious of any contact with another Vampire it took many hours of earnest debate with this follower of the Blood Dragon for Darius to become intrigued, and then hopeful with his tales of Abhorash, how he had conquered the beast within by dedicating himself to the warrior arts, finally slaying a great drake of the dragon raceand supping from its life force - a life force that released the precursor of the Blood Dragons from the curse, and weakness, of Vampirism.
Agreeing to journey with this son of Abhorash, years passed as Darius began to renew his progress along the Warrior Path, guided in all ways by his companion, Cathal Drauguger, until their assault upon a Dwarfen encampment proved the undoing of both mighty, immortal, creatures.

Unbeknownst to the pair they slew the youngest son of a Dwarfen Lord in their rampage and so earned the eternal hatred of this Long Beard of Royal Blood- they became hunted where ever they fled as the word of their murder sped before them and the tramp of Gromil sheathed boots followed, never close but never far away.
Eventually the Vampires believed they had left their hunters far behind and made camp in the forest of the east Empire as the dawn touched the horizon, but they had reckoned without the tenacity of the Dwarfen folk. Whilst they both slept the Dwarf Lord had marched unerringly closer, and before the sun could begin to sink below the tree tops the Dwarfs discovered and bound the Elder Vampire in chains of Gromil and Silver, of Darius they could find no sign for the immortal Warrior had chosen to rest apart from his companion.
Upon awakening Cathal, who had been the mentor to L'Chaine these long years, was riven with pain as his unholy fleshed burned under the pure touch of unsullied Silver, his screams of torment cutting short Darius' dormancy and alerting the mountain folk and their Lord to the Vampire's conciousness.

Some scholars have wondered why Darius L'Chaine didn't take this moment to flee, whilst his pursuers were occupied with his companion, the truth of the matter is that though the Lords of the Undead are not by nature a gregarious race with others of their kind and know little of loyalty Darius felt beholden to the man who had given him a purpose again and who had journeyed with him through lands unknown for countless years.
So it was that Shadow Reaver drew closer to the ring of Dwarfen steel that now encircled his chained friend, peering out of the undergrowth into the circle of stony judgement he finally saw clearly the Lord they had wronged, the Lord who would not let them rest long before the sounds of pursuit haunted their ears. No larger in stature than the warriors around him this Dwarf still radiated a palpable aura of authority and barely restrained rage, clad in plates of shining Gromil inlaid with potent Runes that burned Darius' eyes to look at and carrying an Axe that attested to the might of a forgotten age of magic this Lord was more than a match for any Creature of the Undead.
With curt commands in Khazlid, two Dwarfs stepped from the circle to join their Lord and then began to remove the chains from about the Blood Dragon- disbelieving what he saw before him Darius could only hide mesmerised by the seeming unpredictability of the short folk, then the Lord spoke in Reikspiel and what he announced in a cold tone astounded the young vampire yet further.

"_Get up yer filthy blood sucker_" at this the Dwarf spat on the muddy ground of the forest floor "_I never killed a foe that lay bound before me and I ain't doing it now_". With that another Dwarf hurried into the midst of the armour clad warriors carrying a cloth wrapped package, handing it to his liege he stepped back once more into the anonymous crowd of cold-eyes Dwarfs, with a sick sensation the cowering Darius' realised what the item must be, and his guess was proven horribly correct when the Dwarf Lord contemptuously tossed the bundle to the feet of the -now risen- Vampire Knight.
The Sword of the Blood Dragon, saturated in Dark Magic to be a horrific reaper of lives tumbled unceremoniously of it's cloth bindings into the mulch and soil and as the Vampire looked questioningly at his foe the deep growl of the Dwarf's voice reverberated throughout the clearing.
"_Pick it up. Pick it up so I can take from you what yer took from me._" 

Stretching down before him the Undead creature swept up the deathly blade and without a seconds hesitation charged the Mountain Lord, not so much as flinching from the head long assault the Dwarf brought his Axe round in a horizontal slice- but just as the two beings of unimaginable power clashed blades Darius' view was obscured as a Dwarf led his horse, with lance and armour still carried on it's flanks, before the undergrowth he hid within. Manoeuvring so he could view the combat the Vampiric Warrior realised his worst fear, his mentor and companion lay headless at the Gromil shod boots of his opponent, even as he continued to stare in sick fascination the Vampire crumbled to ashes and left only a shattered blade as proof that he had ever stood upon this forest clearing.

With a cry of horror Shadow Reaver started from his concealment and fell upon the Dwarf restraining his noble Destrier, smiting the warrior a blow with his unholy strength Darius crushed the Dwarf's skull and leapt atop the warhorse's back slowing only to lean and grab his companion's saddle bag, with not a glance behind him the dark Knight rode from the clearing with the bellows of the Dwarf Lord echoing in his ears

"_I'll find you blood sucker, I Gutrik Thurilsson swear an oath, I'll hunt you where ever you go! You hear me?! I'll find you!_"

Travelling west at speed Darius began to catalogue his companions possessions when he came up on a piece of faded parchment that contained a command for Cathal Drauguger to attend his master Kraskor Bloodfang in Sylvania- the date to attend was fast approaching so Darius made the impulsive decision to turn his steed northwards and travel to this Vampire Lord in his Mentor's stead, maybe he would be given a purpose once more...
*
Equipment:*

-Noctis Khalups: An enchanted suit of demi-plate and scale mail, this carapace protects Darius and his alter ego from harm by dulling the reflexes of any who would pierce it, whilst being far lighter than true plate armour so the wearer is still granted close to the full range of movement, as if he were not armoured at all.

-Knightly Apparel: Retaining his original weaponry from the days of Estalia these have no enchantment per say, but so long has Darius used them that they operate more like extensions of his form than inanimate objects. The Blade, 3 feet of blued-steel, constantly darting, the Lance of iron-shod oak mighty and unbending, and the Shield, almost a weapon in it's own right, is stout and unblemeshed.

*Abilities:*
-Beguile: Darius' eyes speak of such haunting sorrow and bitterness, of horrors seen, and horrors done that they often mesmerise those who risk the vampire's gaze.

-Glamour: Darius discovered in the decades after being turned that, possibly due to his mixed heritage, he had a talent for the casting of glamours- over the centuries he has perfected this ability till he could cast it for long periods of time over others and now done away with the use of a mortal horse, able to cast the illusion of noble destrier onto that of a horrific Nightmare with little effort.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Edited my character sheet and read the section in Bloodborn where it discusses Bloodlines and the fact that only the 1st generation of Vampires can lay claim to being pure with any certainty- the majority of vampires are mongrels of one sort or another.

*@Farseer- *I just read your Character and I realised you're actually the most unrealistic :laugh: Some how your almost twice as old as the Empire itself yet you began life as nobleman in the Empire, and your character is older by several millennia than your sire (he's only a handful of centuries away from being as old as the 1st vampires, and they predate the Empire by 2,500 years)

Maybe you and LotN should just remove the 4,000 part from your character ages- you'll still both be the oldest by a century or 2.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Really sorry, my internet is awful atm. I'm barely managing to get on now. (Library). It barely works, and is sporadic at best. If this gets through, I apologise for my lack of posting.

Anyway, both Seraph and Spikey are in. Oh, and my age....ssssshhhh!!!! :laugh: Damn your literacy!

EDIT: Ok, one more place, maybe more if I say so, then we BEGIN!!!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

What about me?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Woops, sorry didn't see your edit... yes, your in, although might I ask that both you and Spikey tone down the magical weapons? Have one magical item to start off with. Kraskor only has one, and it has only minor effects.

Oh yeah, and Lord of the Night, apparently our ages are too big so chop off about 3500 years please. :laugh:

In which case, I'll leave recruitment open for a little while longer in case a brilliant character comes along, but then we begin.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Why don't you start the action thread, but leave the recruitment open for newcomers? Saves us who want to play a long wait, after all


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Erm, eeh, well, umm....gah! :russianroulette: You got me. Fine, fine.... *grumble* have your silly action thread. *Tsk*. :grin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Done, instead of an enchanted lance he now has a normal knightly one.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Come on guys lets keep this going- we still need da's character to turn up, I understand he's welsh so getting the sheep flock from pasture to pasture keeps him fairly busy but still...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

^^This, GODAMNIT DA!!!!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

So....I guess it's dead before it even started....


----------

